

A happy customer (The Oatmeal) could be worth $40,000 - evolve2k
http://www.uservoice.com/blog/entries/crowdsourcing-the-oatmeal-customer-service/?utm_source=homepage&utm_medium=site&utm_campaign=blog&utm_content=crowdsourcing-the-oatmeal-customer-service

======
markyc
and more, since you can't buy this kind of advertising

